# An open letter to all



## richtee (Sep 23, 2007)

Especially the Knights and Knightesses who have nominated myself for the OTBS- and folks thinking on joining:

To paraphrase a note I sent to the initiator, Meowey-

Thank you very much for the nomination and the seconds, etc.! I am quite surprised to say the least!

Everyone here has been SOO helpful, and really CARES that you get the info/help you need. I mean I feel positivly empowered to try/do anything, 'cause a thousand or so experts got my back...err butt...errr ribs! - well in hand.

It has been I who has benefited from all the experience here, and am really amazed that I should be so honored, considering myself merely "a student".

Turns out I have a smoke going today. I shall dedicate it to all who called me worthy to be among the best I have ever seen, heard, or talked to in regards to smoking, and really...culinary arts <for the everyday man/woman> in general.

"Thin an' Blue an' Always True"
Richtee


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 23, 2007)

Very well put Richtee...you deserve it


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ahhhh .... We're still students also.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Awwwwww that's so sweet! 

There's always something new to learn about this art and sometimes it's the students that do the teaching! To higher learning!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

so true... when yer done learnin' yer done doin' or yer just plain done.... everyday i learn something new.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 23, 2007)

What you said can apply to most all of us members. I urge you to carry on as usual, and enjou the moment. If your burnin'... you're learning.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 23, 2007)

I called you worthy, but we don't want the smoke dedicated to us, we want to taste it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I will PM my address


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 23, 2007)

Richtee, congrats on your recent nomination.  You've earned it!  We appreciate what you bring to this forum.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

send your latest cook here,here,& here for final approval......i aibn't amod but i can eat.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2007)

gsg.........huh?


dude


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

i got hands full man...dis re-g my bad typing..... the supervisor said dinner was done.... then "poppy" showed up- funny how the favorite uncle & great grandfather show up from 2 states & a time zone away just when my food is done......and of course will be staying for breakfast fatty & carne-g....


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

PS: The dedication is called "Stinky Butt".  A Boston injected and rubbed with more garlic than the EPA allows.

I knight thee..."The Stinky Butt!"


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude - it's just Ameie helping him type again!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 24, 2007)

she tries......


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

...And when the *Big Day* comes...Don't forget to watch yer ears!...

After all...We wouldn't want you to suffer one of those *"King Ralph"* moments!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

























Congrats again Bro!!...


Until later...


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmmm better clue me in... lest I step ignorantly into said fate of King Ralph?
Which was what? Sigh...soo much to learn, but I ain't skeerd!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

Well...Ya see...

In the motion picture 'King Ralph', at a point in time where 'Ralph' (John Goodman) has only recently become the new king of England, there is a 'dubbing' ceremony that he must officiate...

In the 'dubbing' process, (ya know...1st the left shoulder, then the right, then the left again, etc.) when he gets to the guys right shoulder he bobbles with the sword and dang near lops the poor guys ear off!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ya know...Those 'Wilkinson' (or whichever) broadswords are HEAVY...and RAZOR sharp too!!...


Hence...*Watch yer ears!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


Hollywood...Go Figure...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Until later...


----------

